# Flash Storm in NJ



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I dont know if it was just me or what, but I looked out the window about 10-15 mins ago to find it snowing, looked out again the county has salt trucks out and the snow is really coming down. Is it just me that didnt hear much about this clipper or what, Im just kinda shocked cuz I already have about half an inch on the ground, covered up quick. Its been starting furiously then just stopping, and thunder n lighting crazy. Maybe winter is here payup 

Jeff


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Man I am jealous you got thunder snow! It's real rare. I looked out of the window about 15 min ago and it's snow here in Akron Ohio TOO! I guess I better go put the plow on,the weather men kept saying this would not amount to anything. Looks like about 2 inches of something so far.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Jeff,

I had the same thing last night. I was standing outside at like 11:00 and Bam Thunder. It scared the **** out of me when the sky lit-up. Then I said to myself wow this weather sucks!!! What's next a tsunami in NY??? This weather is making me  I would really like some plow-able snow.
I don't' want to be the one to jinx us but it looks like next week could be the start of winter in our area.

Happy Snow Dancin :waving: 

Jason


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I went outside about an hour later and the 2 inches was still on the Minivan but the pavement snow had melted. We had lake effect last night ended up with about maybe an inch on the pavement. I seen people actually trying to plow it.What a boring winter!


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

MickiRig1 said:


> I seen people actually trying to plow it.What a boring winter!


Saw the same thing.. Maybe the contract required it? I hit a couple of sidewalks with ice melt just as a courtesy. Doing all I can to keep my accounts happy this year to insure that I still have them next year.

Am getting a lot of calls asking if we did seasonal contract or push. There's a lot of unhappy people out there who are "stuck" with seasonal contracts and paying for what they consider "no service" and are already looking for new contractor for next year... we'll see how that turns out.

Amazing how soon they ferget the heavy snow the last 2 years where they made out the and contract pusher got stuffed!


----------

